# when you are the poor neighbor.



## gbmmbg (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, well after 25 years of waiting the dear wife are making our move back to the Philippines. I think we have been planning this sense we met 30 years ago. we will be moving to our house about 5 miles west of lipa city. We had not been back to the Philippines in 7 years, you know kids in collage, work, bla bla.... so at the last second when we both had a chance to take some time off we went. we got back from our short trip to the Philippines in October ,looked at one another and said "it's time". If every thing goes according to plans we hope to be moved in to our place by Jan 2016. looking forward to making new friends and slowing the life down a bit. :yo:


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

gbmmbg said:


> Hi everyone, well after 25 years of waiting the dear wife are making our move back to the Philippines. I think we have been planning this sense we met 30 years ago. we will be moving to our house about 5 miles west of lipa city. We had not been back to the Philippines in 7 years, you know kids in collage, work, bla bla.... so at the last second when we both had a chance to take some time off we went. we got back from our short trip to the Philippines in October ,looked at one another and said "it's time". If every thing goes according to plans we hope to be moved in to our place by Jan 2016. looking forward to making new friends and slowing the life down a bit. :yo:


Slowing down? Haha


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

gbmmbg said:


> Hi everyone, well after 25 years of waiting the dear wife are making our move back to the Philippines. I think we have been planning this sense we met 30 years ago. we will be moving to our house about 5 miles west of lipa city. We had not been back to the Philippines in 7 years, you know kids in collage, work, bla bla.... so at the last second when we both had a chance to take some time off we went. we got back from our short trip to the Philippines in October ,looked at one another and said "it's time". If every thing goes according to plans we hope to be moved in to our place by Jan 2016. looking forward to making new friends and slowing the life down a bit. :yo:


Welcome to the site and home to paradise. Well, it took me about two years to really slow down after I moved here. A lot of living here is on the frustrating side but still, it sure beats living back in the rat-race again.

Sounds like you have a pretty good plan in place and will have a good area to live in. Lots of good local coffee grown there as well as endless fields of low cost pineapples not too far away from where you will be.



Jet Lag


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Welcome to the site and home to paradise. Well, it took me about two years to really slow down after I moved here. A lot of living here is on the frustrating side but still, it sure beats living back in the rat-race again.
> 
> Sounds like you have a pretty good plan in place and will have a good area to live in. Lots of good local coffee grown there as well as endless fields of low cost pineapples not too far away from where you will be.
> 
> Jet Lag


Lipa area is nice. The city of taal is great.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

gbmmbg said:


> Hi everyone, well after 25 years of waiting the dear wife are making our move back to the Philippines. I think we have been planning this sense we met 30 years ago. we will be moving to our house about 5 miles west of lipa city. We had not been back to the Philippines in 7 years, you know kids in collage, work, bla bla.... so at the last second when we both had a chance to take some time off we went. we got back from our short trip to the Philippines in October ,looked at one another and said "it's time". If every thing goes according to plans we hope to be moved in to our place by Jan 2016. looking forward to making new friends and slowing the life down a bit. :yo:


Try some native coffee. Civet brand


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I grab a stock of the Batangas Coffee whenever I spot some on the shelf in the store.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Lipa City*



gbmmbg said:


> Hi everyone, well after 25 years of waiting the dear wife are making our move back to the Philippines. I think we have been planning this sense we met 30 years ago. we will be moving to our house about 5 miles west of lipa city. We had not been back to the Philippines in 7 years, you know kids in collage, work, bla bla.... so at the last second when we both had a chance to take some time off we went. we got back from our short trip to the Philippines in October ,looked at one another and said "it's time". If every thing goes according to plans we hope to be moved in to our place by Jan 2016. looking forward to making new friends and slowing the life down a bit. :yo:


Your not to far from me, I'm in and around Sta Cruz Laguna. Your real close to Batangas so really good coffee beans there "Barako" coffee and Lambanog (hard liquor from coconuts, dirt cheap).

I'm with the others, relaxing is gonna take a while to achieve, discipline is not the Philippines and neither is patience I've had to learn to go to the next level on Patience, understanding, lack of products and lack of customer service.

If you require some private time you'll need to set aside your own room with lock and key and make sure you have a gate or like me a gate and then several small gates at each entrance to the house, people used to walk right into our house and bug me and my wife while were in bed as if nothing's wrong, that don't happen anymore, so some training for the in-laws, their friends and neighbors, it's called a gate and very large dog.

Don't bother trying to convince anyone that your poor or on a pension it's a wasted breath. But life can be fun and enjoyable here it has it's good and bad days.


----------



## gbmmbg (Dec 27, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> Your not to far from me, I'm in and around Sta Cruz Laguna. Your real close to Batangas so really good coffee beans there "Barako" coffee and Lambanog (hard liquor from coconuts, dirt cheap).
> 
> I'm with the others, relaxing is gonna take a while to achieve, discipline is not the Philippines and neither is patience I've had to learn to go to the next level on Patience, understanding, lack of products and lack of customer service.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. i have always beleaved in a tall fence makes for good neighbors. we were in mabitac laguna last October visiting our friends that just retired. seems like a nice place.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

You gotta lock the gate... Your front and your bedroom. And if your house has window slats you gotta make sure those cannot be flipped open from the outside. 

Straight up had neighbors walk into the house and open the bedroom door without knocking. All because they want to sell copra.

So we get a gate.... no big deal they just hop the wall and walk into the house and sit on the sala. 

So we get big locks on the door.... they walk up and push the window slats open and look inside. 

It's normal here. 
pinoy don't give two doo doo about privacy or personal space. And once you build your walls to keep them out they'll be insulted. 

Pinoy are nothing like Americans. Absolutely nothing. 

and don't expect any part of your life to be like it is in the USA. Nothing is easy here... except for paying for food.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

And this behavior continues with some even after they move to other countries. Had many just walk into our house outside the PI.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

SublationUSAF said:


> You gotta lock the gate... Your front and your bedroom. And if your house has window slats you gotta make sure those cannot be flipped open from the outside.
> 
> Straight up had neighbors walk into the house and open the bedroom door without knocking. All because they want to sell copra.
> 
> ...


Bingo. In many areas this is true.


----------

